# St Pete Advise



## Jmurnane (Apr 9, 2016)

wheedon island is probably the most well known spot. may not be as busy/pressured during the week. several ramps around the area. also fort desoto


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Dock lights


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Jmurnane said:


> wheedon island is probably the most well known spot. may not be as busy/pressured during the week. several ramps around the area. also fort desoto


*lol*

Weedon? 

Its hell on earth for fly anglers on a good day. Locals avoid it like the plague.

With all the extra crowd on the water right now, my advice would be to stay even further away.

Unless you want to fish should to shoulder with guys slinging chummers...then go right ahead.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

^this. I avoid “Wheedon” at all costs. If you’re going to St. Pete, hit up the surrounding Fort Desoto area. Beware of Bunces Pass and all of the jet skis. On the lower tides and late afternoon you could get into some reds on the Fort Desoto flats. But trying to sight fish with a fly rod on the flats is tough right now during the heat of the day, unless you are on the beach for tarpon. Your best bet might be to hit dock lights at night for snook when everyone is off the water. It has been a cluster during the day...even weekdays.


----------



## Aaron Davis (Apr 23, 2020)

Thank you guys for all the advise, based on what everyone has said I think I’m gonna try fort Desoto and definitely dock lights


----------

